#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Tag lines,one liners and slogans

## sciengprof

Hi Faadoos,

I created this thread to help you to get the above mentioned items on demand.
You can post your request on any of the above mentioned items and I and other Faadoo friends will try to answer as soon as as possible.
NOTE : Please suggest the topic name.

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------

Let me start the use of this thread.
On Sunday(5th June),we celebrated world environment day. 
So,friends please suggest the *"slogans for protecting our environment"*





  Similar Threads: Straight lines notes.pdf‎ Superb Lines Transmission lines and waveguides Projection Of lines PPT Best One Liners!

----------


## cool.taniya

Some of da slogans wjich i love
1.One tree can make a million matches. One match can destroy a million trees

2.Save water, it will save you later!

3.Modern technology owes ecology an apology.

4.A drop of water is worth more than a sack of gold to a thirsty man

----------

